# Local Short Track Race Car Group Build



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Gang
CJ53 came up with a idea for a group build. A meeting was held on a remote island, and it was decided upon building *"Local Short Track"* style stock cars. *Everyone is invited to join in on the fun!! *:thumbsup:

Rules, just a couple;
*Any chassis, even pull back's are allowed. 
Any slot car body 1955 and up, dirt or pavement, real or fictional.
Please post "before & after pics of the build.
NO NASCAR / ARCA / USAC type cars*

This is strictly for FUN!! 

I will post example pics of cars soon. There is no time frame. This just to "show off your talents"


Larry


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Here are some examples!!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Well I got cars this afternoon, have been working on them for several hours now. Some are done, some are still being worked on, I will have more on each one later.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Now that's a cool assembly line . . .


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I can't afford a shop yet so all the work is going on it the parking lot of TPS. When all my cars are done the track and I will own a total of 8, Sarah owns 2 and my wife will own 2. The last RRR '55 is coming back from the paint shop today, dark purple. It was that maroon resin that actually comes out chocolate brown, a couple of coats of Krylon gloss purple fixed that.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

OK, here's a dozen that are owned by various members of my family.










#1 *Owner:* Pete McKay *Driver:* Pete Mckay *Chassis: *NOS * Body*: Dash '55 Chevy
#2 *Owner:* TPS *Driver:* Guest *Chassis:* AWJL *Body:* RRR '57 Chevy
#5 *Owner:* Sarah McKay *Driver:* Guest *Chassis:* NOS *Body:* RRR '55 Chevy
#12 *Owner:* TPS *Driver:* Guest *Chassis:* JLAW *Body:* DASH '55 Chevy
#13 *Owner:* Pete McKay *Driver:* John Hamilton *Chassis:* JLTO *Body:* DASH '55 Chevy
#17 *Owner:* Sarah McKay *Driver:* Sarah McKay *Chassis:* NOS *Body:* DASH '55 Chevy
#29 *Owner:* Martha Yslas *Driver:* David Yslas *Chassis:* NOS *Body:* RRR '57 Chevy
#61 *Owner:* TPS Proxy *Driver:* Paul Daigle (Proxy) *Chassis:* NOS *Body:*RRR '57 Ford
#57 *Owner:* Gary Newsome *Driver:* Gary Newsome *Chassis:* NOS *Body:* AW '57 Studebaker
#73 *Owner:* TPS Proxy *Driver:* Scott Green (Proxy) *Chassis:* NOS *Body:* RRR '58 T-Bird
#97 *Owner:* Peter McKay *Driver:* Guest *Chassis:* JLTO *Body:* DASH '55 Chevy
#99 *Owner:* Martha Yslas *Driver:* Martha Yslas *Chassis:* NOS *Body:* RRR '55 Chevy

TPS = Three Palms Speedway


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Pete
Thats a great lookin fleet of racers! :thumbsup: Loks like your tryin to be a combination of "Aggie" at the old Ascot Speedway, Jack Roush & Rick Hendrick  I love the look of the Stude! Best of luck with your series!!

Larry


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Pete, those al look great! :thumbsup:
The steel wheels really make the look come to life.
I wish someone had those for Tycos.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Local track action!!!!*

Here's some of my dirt track cars we've been racin for a while...


































































It's kinda cool to have them all rounded up in one thread.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

LOL, you guys race on a motorcycle TT track??? OUTSTANDING!!!! We had 18 cars tonight testing, had some good side-by-sides and a few crashes. The old times were helping tweek pick up shoes and true tires on some of the cars, in a couple of weeks everyone will be able to run RRR white letters so that should make it a little better. I tested one of the RT-HO bottom weights, unfotunately the RRR front tires make it drag a little too much. We test again in two weeks, I'm hoping to get a little video of the qualifications.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Great looking bunch of cars Pete!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: You could use a little wax on a couple of those Tex!!! Has Sparky ever been to the Petty Driving School???  That cool blue Willys is my favorite :thumbsup::thumbsup: Looking good guys...RM


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

OK, Here's a couple photo's of real 1:1 car ...............
Just click on the photo to view a larger one!!


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*Reference Pics*

Hi Gang
heres some good photo references for short track stock cars and some coupes too. When the page comes up, the gallery links are on the right hand side of the page. Enjoy!

Larry

http://www.karnac.com/floridahistory/


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Gang
here are a couple RRR bodied cars. The pink '55 is the TM's fairgrounds racer. The copper '57 is my fairgrounds racer. Both are runnin' JLXT chassis.

Larry


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Cool stuff - How'd you manage to get RRR stuff on a JLXT chassis? :thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Sweet rides! :thumbsup: :hat:

Plus, the TM races! :thumbsup: :hat: :thumbsup: :hat:

Yeah, how do JLXT you fit bodies RRR? Inquiring minds (and mine) want to know.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

This old '85 Camaro Z28 has been sitting out by the shed for at least a year. It seems like a good candidate for a late '80s pavement late model.









You can see here the guys started doing a little body filling on the nose and they removed the headlights. Block out panels and a mesh grill opening are planned. A twin stock version of this Z28 is on the right.









The side mirrors were shaved away, leaving a nice A-pillar reinforcement point.









The Z28 spoiler ends were trimmed away to re-style the spoiler to more of a traditional straight blade. Hey this ain't no sports car racin' car.









Here's another view of the new rear blade:









This is a live build, so more pics will get posted after we make a little more progress. :wave:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Found this pic from the other night, the #61 had spun and was up against the wall just in front of the pit exit in turn 4 facing backwards. As the other cars came around the yellow #99 car slammed into the orange Ford head on, launching it into the air and in front of the last place running #57 Studebaker, deslotting all three cars.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

*Making 12" air cleaners.*

Here's a little trick I started working on earlier this week. Some of my older cars have air cleaners I've made sticking out of the hoods. I usually did this with a regular hole punch and some 0.010 or 0.015 thick plastic. I started looking at the detail on my RRR cars air cleaners and decided a plain, flat air cleaner for my conversions wasn't good enough.

Being an all around craft guy I went and got some of my leather working tools, found a Seeder of appropriate size and started imprinting some plastic sheet. Once I got the desired effect I centered it in my hole punch, stamped it out along with 4 or 5 unpunched lamination's and started gluing them together, with the punched disk on top.










The shorter of the two is a 5 lam air cleaner, the taller is 6, and you can adjust the laminations to the height you need for it to stick out of the hole you drill in the hood. Figuring scale this is close to a 10" to 12" air cleaner, what most of the racers at my old pavement track ran back in the day. If you wanted something smaller then you could use a smaller punch and Seed tool. The dremel bit I use to make the hole in the hood is maybe 1/32" larger diameter than the air cleaner and it looks fine.

Note: The Seeder I use is Tandy #S632, but they do make them both smaller and larger and with a decorative imprint as well.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Good idea Pete, OR you can do stuff like this -- all of these parts are resin. I make them myself. If ya want further info just PM me.

Motor with headers


Oval Side exhausts


Side exhausts


Eight Pack hood intake


Large hood scoop


Small Hood scoop


Top Hat Air Cleaner


Gas caps


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Cool!!! Does that air cleaner come with all of them?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Man, I lean towards street cars in my stuff, but I want in on this. Time to go to the basement and start scouting raw material...

--rick


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Tex, what are you pondering???


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

hey, anybody know where I can find some pics of 1:1 Mustang II dirt track cars? I know I've seen Pintos done like that, so I figure MusIIs had to be used too. Normally I'm able to scrounge up pics with a few searches, but I'm turning up nothing here...

--rick


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Rick, try the HAMB forum;

Big URL but endless posts of All sorts of really cool vintage track cars.

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl..._enUS371&tbs=isch:1&ei=Ifm1TNyFKpK-sQPGqO2MCA

There's Mustangs in there, saw some the other day around page 120 or so. But there is such a history of oval track racing there it's just awe inspiring to page through it all for hours.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Rick,
Round here, you don't see that many Pintos and Mustang IIs in the mini stocks, not that many left.
Mostly you see the Mustang fox bodies. I did see an Eclipse one night.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Ahhh, the HAMB. Good stuff, I'll take a look. (Edit: Holy frijole. a 345-page thread.)

yeah, NTx, I know there ain't many left... Even old pics would do. i went to see some local dirt track racin' last summer and that class was almost entirely Fox Mustangs. But I think there was a Pinto, and I'm sure I saw a Monza (!).

Eclipse?!? as in FWD? they allowed that?

--rick


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Rick, yeah it's not a one-night read. One of the most interesting was the AMC Pacer modified, I can just hear comments from Bill and Ted's Excellent Adeventure. But there was a lot of stuff in there I had never seen before, and some stuff I hadn't seen in a very long time.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

ParkRNDL said:


> Eclipse?!? as in FWD? they allowed that?
> 
> --rick


Yeah, I was told they opened it up to pretty much anything because the Fox Mustangs were so dominant.
FWD, fuel injection, standard shift, all the stuff you wont see on a street stock.
My buddy ran a Chevette with an Iron Duke engine when the class first opened.
He could out handle them in the turns, but the Pintos would blow his doors off down the straights.
Once the group figured out the handling on those Pintos, he didn't stand a chance.
His grandson (13) raced in the Jr class this year.










He was the only Pinto in the field. I gotta say, he looked real good out there.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Pace lap.*

I thought I'd post up some more pics of my dirt trackers...

*Street Stocks*


























































I can't take credit for the #6, #62, and #5. Just some minor detail work on my part.
Everything else was done in house. I'm gonna leave the taxi yellow and put numbers on it,
and add screen mesh on the cars.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

NTex, that is a sweet fleet of dirt trackers! Ready to rumble!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Still pacing.*

Next up is the Hot Stocks. (TYCOs, HP7s)
TYCOs are hot stocks because they are so much faster than anything AFX ever put out.

*Hot Stocks*


















































Al's on the pole again for the feature, what else is new.
He's been on a tear since he got that new car.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

That's a fine lookin' herd of cars, Rich! The track is looking mighty awesome too! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very cool Texas. Those are real race cars! Your track is awesome! Very cool pics!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Good looking bunch of Saturday Nighters's Tex!!! Like those white curb detectors...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I love dirt racing...*

Don't have much in the dirt style slots but, this is a blast to check out. All the pictures here have been fun to look at. 

Pete, parts, rich and you all have this dirt thing going on but GOOD!!!

Bob...will try and hunt up some pics soon...zilla


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Pete McKay said:


> Found this pic from the other night, the #61 had spun and was up against the wall just in front of the pit exit in turn 4 facing backwards. As the other cars came around the yellow #99 car slammed into the orange Ford head on, launching it into the air and in front of the last place running #57 Studebaker, deslotting all three cars.


Sad that no one comes to watch the action.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Join the group !*



bobhch said:


> Bob...don't have much in the dirt style slots but...zilla


Step right up and build your very own Short Track Racer. When you're done you'll have an awesome HO Slot Car to race or collect. 

... um, we were hoping you'd build one.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

win43 said:


> Sad that no one comes to watch the action.


They're all in the main grandstands, if you sit there you get pelted with dirt clods when they pull out of turn 4. Nothing worse than dirt in your beer.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Pete McKay said:


> They're all in the main grandstands, if you sit there you get pelted with dirt clods when they pull out of turn 4. Nothing worse than dirt in your beer.


How about Buddy Weasel beer... :freak:


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

To answer the question about where you buy RRR bodies that fit AFX or XT chassis, Just go to the RRR website at http://www.ho-slotcars.com/ and click on the tab on the left that says CAR BODIES. The after the page loads scroll waaaaaaaayyyy down to where it says; FAIRGROUNDS SPECIALS ---- "that fit an AFX chassis". Ten bucks a pop!!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Ready... Set...*

Go !


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Nnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Camaro....Hmmmm nice choice Nuther*



tjd241 said:


> Step right up and build your very own Short Track Racer. When you're done you'll have an awesome HO Slot Car to race or collect.
> 
> ... um, we were hoping you'd build one.


O.K. will try to find some time but, busy selling popcorn with our son Fletcher for the Cub Scouts till the end of this month. Soccer is still going on...did I mention Basketball is starting this weekend. Oooooh Friday we are all going with our Cub Scout Den to the last Gretna Dragons Football game of the year....Go Dragons!!

I may do ANOTHER Camaro for my dirt racer. Will have to find a local sponsor and some sticky tires....Vroooooooooooom, Vroooooooooom, Vrooooooooom! Yeah it is going to have to handle well also as Race Cars gotta be functional right....Yeah!

Hank ended up with my Greg Gipe Corky special (not pictured) and I do have a Nutherized #34 Willys (which looked cool in gray primer but, Dave took it to the next level as usual), 99 car by Win43 & a Shell Camaro done up by Coach. There are more....Hmmmm time to build again. The #69 was picked up off of Pay Bay with the roll bar & painted yellow already and then got some Zilla top paint, decals and rub marks to make this fun runner.





































Bob...one Pooped out POP & 2 Energizer Bunny kids...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

bobhch said:


> O.K. Hank ended up with my Greg Gipe Corky special (not pictured) and I do have a Nutherized #34 Willys (which looked cool in gray primer but, Dave took it to the next level as usual), 99 car by Win43 & a Shell Camaro done up by Coach. There are more....Hmmmm time to build again. The #69 was picked up off of Pay Bay with the roll bar & painted yellow already and then got some Zilla top paint, decals and rub marks to make this fun runner.


... and the Trop Artic Hot Lava Special???


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

The Camaro came back from the paint shop in white primer - now we need to get a sponsor.









While that is cooking, we got a few 4-banger Rustangs from the local auto auction. Think they were Smuckers company cars back in the '80s or something -- whatever. We're gonna build a few mini-stocks while we are at it.









First we gutted the windows and lights, but we're going to fill in those holes in the roof using the back glass and some body putty.









A little trimming of the glass and some glue and we have a nice platform to start bondo-ing this old Pony.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*It seems like 2 more car ideas come for every one that gets done...Oh man*



tjd241 said:


> ... and the Trop Artic Hot Lava Special???


Didn't leave this thing out on purpose. Was just looking in my Photobucket for some quick pics. Luckily I found the Lava car you sent me several years ago...go, go, go Trop Artic!

This thing does look like Hot Lava & is mine till the end of time! Thanks Nuther for building Nuthers. 










Have a Dirt bodied Camaro painted up that needs some post and decals that was casted up by one of our HT members. It is in the mix of cars to get done now.

Bob...My mix is getting pretty big again...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*LOL Bob... Ya still got it????*

LAVA.... HO-oooooooooo ! :lol:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> LAVA.... HO-oooooooooo ! :lol:


Oh I still have it...never let any HT custom by others leave our house...EVER!

BZ


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

That's a hot car.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That Lava mobile is cool!!! I'd love to know the secret formula for that!! One part enamel and one part lacquer? The results are wicked!!!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I'd love to know the secret formula for that!!!


It's one part light color gloss Testors bomb can. Apply liberally. Do not allow nearly enough time for that paint to dry, become immediately unsatisfied with the color, sprinkle lightly with childish impatience... and then spray desired areas with a light coat of darker color FLAT bomb can. As the gloss underneath the flat begins to dry, the flat will begin to split in certain areas. The flat dries faster than the gloss and will be pulled apart as the gloss slowly stretches dry. Test on an inconspicuous body before proceeding. Method not valid in all 50 states. Results may vary. Consult your physician prior to use


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The TM has a rather inconspicuous body... You think she'd notice? :lol: Got to try that one of these days....


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> The TM has a rather inconspicuous body... You think she'd notice? :lol: Got to try that one of these days....


RALMAO....................................HAAAAAAAAAAAA :lol:

Bob...Do not dispose of empty can in Hot Lava...zilla


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

The LAVA CAR jsut burned up my monitor!!!! :freak: :thumbsup: :freak: :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Dual Purpose Build...*

There's a fella on this board who has helped many of us. He has quietly tossed his hat in the ring many times. Specifically with me on the WIN raffle and I know for a fact behind the scenes he's sent prizes out for many race events. This below is my tribute build for Dennis aka Parts Pig or PP for short. Speaking of "short" it took me a pretty LONG time to figure out how to thank him. I recently learned he does indeed like the short track stuff. SO... this everyday average JL tjet pull-back Camaro was my choice for this build. I researched short track 'marrows on the web and there all kinds of CRAZY different styles. This is a compilation of many of my favorites aspects of many I saw. Speed holes out front, trim deletes, side windows extended, roof lowered, chin spoiler, fenders flared, sticky outie air cleaner, safety gear, and sits on a tjet chassis.

This below is for you Dennis... Will ship anyday now... You deserve it and I thank you very much sir. :wave:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

that's a nice looking car!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

And it's re-sale red! Cool short tracker!


----------



## playtimeover (Nov 2, 2010)

It is fun to play that car. I think that I love the number 6 car.  :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Holy cow, ND!!!! Superb!! If this doesn't straighten PP's tail, nothing will!!! :lol: :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I really like the way the fender flares and chin spoiler came out!! I'm still tossing around victims, but getting close to picking one now.


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Now that is just way cool!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

That has to be the sweetest dirt track Camaro I have seen in a while!! Super NICE!!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

tjd241 said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> That is a nice ride, Oh to be so lucky, to be the driver!!! RM


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

that came out great...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Nuther Dave makes yet another!! 

The color...Love it!!

The decals...Love them!!

The whole custom package...LOVE, LOVE, LOVE IT!

Bob...love the rims too...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Nuther Dave makes yet another!!
> 
> The color...Love it!!
> 
> ...


yeah i agree with him! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I got some more ammo for my dirt trackers arsenal...


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Lock and Load.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks like a wing-ding line dance to me!! :lol: 

So many cars... so few with wings!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey folks,

I wanted to share a few dirt cars that my friend Larry did.
We've been racing since '92.

Tyco 440x2 40s Nascar









Tyco HP7 dirt car









Tyco 440x2 Modified. (with colored chassis)









Late models...









Tyco 440x2 winged late model. This is what he races against my #33.









It's been fun racing these cars over the years.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Suprise............a TYCO wins again!!!!!!!!!!*

Since 92...holy cow that is 18 years. That is cool you have slot friends to race for this long of time. Bet you guys have lots and lots of fun!

Your friend Larry builds some real nice cars! That Modified is Sweet but, the 40 Ford and Camaro are neat cars too. Along with the #17 & #80 white and green bodied cars. 

You guys are tearing up the track....is that last one in green with the wing and pipes a Vette?

Bob...Here a Tyco, there a Tyco, everywhere a Tyco...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

bobhch said:


> You guys are tearing up the track....is that last one in green with the wing and pipes a Vette?
> 
> Bob...Here a Tyco, there a Tyco, everywhere a Tyco...zilla


Thanks Bob,
Yeppers, that thing started out as a Tyco Vette.
All the vette you could ever want are out there cheap, you outta build one!!!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Man there are some nice builds here! I think those Camaros are my favorite.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Sprint Car Build.*

Okay, 
We started doing this way before there was anything available that we knew about.
Come to find out Tyco had done this in the early 80s, but they were so rare we had never seen one.
Back in the early 90s, it wasn't common thought to scan online and eBay for rare slot cars.
So, even though there have been other things that have come out, and may be better,
I still have a soft spot for building a sprint car out of a banged up Indy car.

First thing you need is an Indy donor, and some wings.
I found these JL sprint cars at Walmart for $2. It's just way easier than fabbing my own wings.









There's no detail to the wings, but they seem lighter than the others we used to use.
The plus is you get some neat wheels to show off your custom builds with.









Now, here's how we used to do these. I used lexan for the wings. It breaks over time.









Here's a winged modified using a MatchBox sprint car wing.
To me, this is the best looking wing. Just look at those rivets. But, it's the heaviest.









I haven't installed the roll bars yet, but this is the new sprint car with the JL wing painted silver.









Now here's the JL wing with the least detail in the forground, HW wings behind.
The HW wings have support bars on one side of the wing, JLs have no detail.









The MB is in a class of it's own. The supports, the panels, the rivets, it just looks great.









Availability...
The MB was produced thoughout the 90s, and I just don't see it much anymore.

The HW is not in any current runs that I know of, but is still kinda easy to find.

This JL is currently being carried at Walmart, and possibly ToysRUs and maybe Target.
With the JL you get the front wing.

Another that is available is from Racing Champions, but they are out of my price range for this project.

Happy building folks!!!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

COOL!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

I liked the '08 version the best Rich. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I kinda like Dave on this one, that's a Hall of Famer right there, a true classic. Just put a little wax on her. I'd probalby fix that leak...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yup!!! I agree also!!! That car looks like a million bux, right there!! Well 500 anyway!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I'll take the first $300. Send me a PM.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*From the vault...*

*THE *first short trackers to run at what has now grown to become Land HO. I believe that might be a technical foul pictured there too... Excessive use of Fairlanes.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

tjd241 said:


> *THE *first short trackers to run at what has now grown to become Land HO. I believe that might be a technical foul pictured there too... Excessive use of Fairlanes.


I see car #100 in due time...RM


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

*Bardahl Special*

'nuther Dave (tjd241) suggest posting on this thread, my build of Earl Ross's Short track Camaro raced at Cayuga Speedway. Good idea, thanks for the suggestion! 










It is on AFX chassis. More photos available at One Guy Garage. ..RL


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

XracerHO said:


> 'nuther Dave (tjd241) suggest posting on this thread, my build of Earl Ross's Short track Camaro raced at Cayuga Speedway. Good idea, thanks for the suggestion!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup: + :thumbsup:


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Gang
Here is one of my entries to the build. Its a RRR 57 chevy fairgrounds body on a JLXT chassis. Were maken a few "adjustments" to it on the frame rack to "repair" the chassis from a "slight rubbing inciDENT" last season at Sante Fe Speedway. The boys have her almost ready to run. The guys named this car "the zero hero". Dont ask me why, this was after a long evening/early morning down at the *Checkered Flag Lounge & Grille*......:drunk:










Larry


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice stuff Larry... I like the dual matching paint schemes. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi 'nuther 
Thanks, were waiting to hear back from a sponsor to finish the lettering. 

Larry


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Checkered Flag Lounge & Grille must be a hot spot. Whatever's on the main menu, sure looks motivative or inspirational!!! I need to stop in there!!! Jus sayn...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking good Larry!! I think I might just have to swing by the Checkered Flag Lounge on my way down yonder! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

If its anything like "The Ponderosa", i want in.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Early Mercury*

Here's my interpretation of David Pearson, "The Early Years", if they had of had big motors, big sponsors, todays stuff, etc...RM


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Randy, uh I mean Champ 
Once again ya hit'er outta the park!! I bet "the Silver Fox" wished he had that ride "back in the day"!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Larry


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Champ, Maybe you could pop out some resin hoods for the Mercs for the rest of us? Seems like you've got them down pretty darn good. Great idea & great looking #21.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Looks awesome!!!


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Gang
Some of the guys, and other drivers & car owners brought their short track cars in today when they found out I was bringing the Dirt Late Model in to work on. This pic was taken from my second floor office. The guys are down at *the Checkered Flag Lounge*, and _should_ be back later.


Larry


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Sweet cars man!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Sweet! Are those RRR fairground Camaros?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Gentlemen start you slot cars....Vrooooooooom, Vrooooom baby!!*

Larry,

Hey that is a colorfull bunch of cars...kinda reminds me of SKITTLES!

Great bunch of racers....nice view too.

Bob...get your short track on...zilla


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> Sweet! Are those RRR fairground Camaros?


Hi Doba :wave:
Yep, all but the dirt late model are RRR bodies. The #9, #5, & #0 are Camaros. The #12 is a Cougar. The DLM is one of my castings.

Hi Gang
Thanks for the kind words 

Larry


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome rainbow of cars Larry!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

BUMP so I can find this thread easier when I have something cool to add to it . . .



Get better Larry! We'll be watching for ya.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh Man, totally Awesome thread ! Hey thanks for bumping it- So "I" could find it too


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Anyone play in the dirt lately?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Heck Yeah !*

Yeah, I've been playing in the dirt Exclusively ! But.... although I have several project cars in the works at the moment, none are really worthy of pix yet...well, maybe one or two simple body swaps...








This is a NOS Aurora HotRod chassis with a modified Resin PT Cruiser body attached that I got from Patrick Hogan...I've since swapped out the rear tires and changed the the front wheels/tires as well.










Since the pix below were taken, this car has been modified with numbers and lettering and has been tuned to handle better.
































It was just a T-Jet body swap, the body is modified from a Hot Wheels "Crasher" body that was made of a high impact Plastic/Nylon... the OEM look of the body is below...













tjd241 said:


> Anyone play in the dirt lately?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Nice looking modified class! A TP Cruiser?  Who'da thunk it? Great idea!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I see lots of fun....yeah baby!*

Hey Ralph,

You are making dirt look Great! Neat conversions and love the colors...keep doing what you are doing.:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...loving the fun lookers here...zilla


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Guys 
BTW- I run 3 dif Dirt Track Classes. One is a T-Jet class, that runs Vintage Modifieds and Jalopy's, another class uses similar style bodies but it uses Tyco Wide Pan Bodies fitted to tyco "U-Turn" chassis that are fitted with Silicone tires as the only chassis mod. And my Third Class, is an Open Inline Chassis class, which uses post 1970 era Nascar style bodies. In that class, I run anything from 440's, to HP2's to Life-Like - but NO Neo Magnet cars.... and believe it or not, that's my least Favorite class.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Nice cars Ralph! And nice track!!! Got any more pics of the track??


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Can of Worms time....*

Uh oh....so you wanna know about my track ? (gulp) Ok, some background first. Ya see, I'm an old Flattrack Motorcycle Racer, who retired many-MANY moons ago. But I love Motorcycle Racing on Dirt, and back in yr 2000, when Mattel(Tyco) came out with the Jeremy McGrath X-Treme Motocross set, I just had to have it- and convert it into a 1/24 Scale (1/4 mi) Dirttrack oval, and convert the bikes into Flattrackers, and that where it all began over 10 years ago. I have a simple 5' x 8' layout with a lot of detail bits in 1/24 scale, and have run the bikes with my old Flattrack racing buddies on and off for the past decade. But last year, I lost 4 of my buddies, they died all within 2-1/2 weeks of each other, and that just about sent me off the deep end. I was really bummed for a long time, but some other friends sent me to a few online Slotcar forums, where I shared my interest in my slotBike Racing Track, but also slowly got bitten by the HO slotCAR Bug, and as they say, the rest is history....I just LOVE Dirttrack- whether Bikes of Cars.
I'm planning to build a dedicated HO Car track, and I have tons of the Brown color Mattel(Tyco) Dirttrack, so I plan on building a portable Door Track just for the Dirttrack Car racing. But for now, I'm simply running the cars on my Motorcycle track- which is pretty much detailed out in 1/24 scale.....but you asked, so here are some pix....










































































NTxSlotCars said:


> Nice cars Ralph! And nice track!!! Got any more pics of the track??


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Super cool track!!! I really like the detail!!! I have a similar love for dirt tracks.
I have a track build here...
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=290693


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*oh MAN !*

Thanks for the Link ! I saw a few pix of your dirttrack and a some of your cars early in this thread, but since I'm fairly new to this forum, I musta missed alot - and I'm so glad you posted that link.... now I'm starting to drool  BTW- I basically want to build EXACTLY what you did, but you are waaay ahead of me in the Dirtcar dept, as I've only been collecting my HO slotcars since late last summer. BTW- I own 24 McGath Bikes, and I haven't counted lately, but I think I probably have more CARS now than Bikes !
PS- whats your REAL first name, or whatever you like to be called ?



NTxSlotCars said:


> Super cool track!!! I really like the detail!!! I have a similar love for dirt tracks.
> I have a track build here...
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=290693


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Wow - Really cool track! The bikes look right at home on there :thumbsup:

And Welcome to Hobby Talk :wave:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Great job Ralph...*

What took ya so long to post this up???... Based on your plans, you ended up in the right place to carry out your car customizing ideas & track build. Nice details, nice cars so far, and btw... what kind of lighting are you using? Very clear pics!!!!

Welcome. :thumbsup::hat::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey Dave, I'm still in awe of this forum, that's why I've kinda been quiet, just taking it all in by reading and gathering knowledge. But I have posted alot on the HRW Forum, but I'm still fairly new to HO cars, although I was into HO as a kid in the late 60's to mid 70's.....but I got out of slots around the time the first AFX Magna-Tractions appeared, and my HO fleet consisted of T-Jet's, TycoPro and the first A/FX non Magna cars.....and I wish I had kept them NOW. 
As for the lighting for my pix, I have been using a cheap pocket digital camera, using- No Flash, mounted on a tripod, and using both Overhead diffused Florescent and a single 100watt Unshaded floor lamp to provide the shadows and details....pretty simple.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> PS- whats your REAL first name, or whatever you like to be called ?


My name is Rich - _the most interesting slot car racer in the world_.

Cant wait to see what you do with an HO track. Nice camera work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*PS- sorry for Hi-Jacking this thread*

Btw- here are a few more "Bike" pix, and a few of my other cars....









Harley 883 Sportster Class....thats actually photos of my friends real bike glued to each side.
























anyone recognize the flagman ?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> _the most interesting slot car racer in the world_.


... and Tex works at times.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It's a long way from Hogwarts... Even on a broom!! :lol: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*H.Potter*



slotcarman12078 said:


> It's a long way from Hogwarts... Even on a broom!! :lol: :thumbsup:


Yep !


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome cars,bikes and pics Ralphthe3rd. Thanks for posting these. I hope to start on a dirt track oval soon.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Wow!!!!*

Ralph,

Man you have one SUPER COOL MOTOCROSS going on Dude!!!!

Thanks for posting up these pictures UP..... they Rock! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

What a totaly Incredible idea for a race track. Now you are doing up a dirt car track also!! 

Bob...C   L Stuff here...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Check the Caveman Motors thread for more on this new build . . .









:thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Guys  In real life, the tracks that I raced Flattrack on, were the same tracks that the car guys raced on, just on a different night. So it's a simple transition for me to build a Car Dirttrack, even though I actually already have a track, it's just detailed out for the wrong scale.....but it still works Just fine. Oh yeah, my current track is named L.O.G. Speedway. And fyi- L.O.G is an acronym which stands for- "Land Of Giants" 
Somebody once told me not to worry about racing the wrong scale cars on this track, and just say the cars are 1/8 Scale RC Nitro's


----------

